# Smoky Mountain Knife works



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Visited Smoky Mountain Knife works on Saturday. That place is huge if it is a Knife or anything like one they have it. From must have to downright crazy.
From low cost wall hangers to how much can you spend. Looked at their guns but prices were no different than at home. Looked at a lot of cool old knifes.
Purchased some wood carving tools I knew my daughter was looking for and mailed them to her.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They have been around a while, ordered from their catalog in the 90's. They have a demilled pineapple grenade on the website for $7.99


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Candy store for knife folk

Smoky Mountain Knife Works - home of the World's largest knife showplace


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I used to go once a month in the summer, but haven't been since the gun part went in. I live about an hour away and love to spend a few hours in there. I hope to be going soon to check out the guns and such. Did you also go to the new Bud's gun shop down there? Now I really am wanting to take a day trip now.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sargedog said:


> I used to go once a month in the summer, but haven't been since the gun part went in. I live about an hour away and love to spend a few hours in there. I hope to be going soon to check out the guns and such. Did you also go to the new Bud's gun shop down there? Now I really am wanting to take a day trip now.


 Did not hit Buds. Down to ride the Mountains and Saw The knife works and stopped in.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I get a catalog every couple months


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I visit SMKW at least 2x per year.


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Right in my back yard. I get lost in there.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

duncan1371 said:


> Right in my back yard. I get lost in there.


 I could see that happening ,lost my wife in there for a while.


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Mine ends up having to page me. She goes to that ircheap place next to buds.


----------

